# muscle relaxing medications



## Guest (Feb 24, 2001)

What do you do to get your muscles to stop hurting? What type of medications, and your reactions to medications. THANKS.------------------Mildred


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

The meds I have on hand are flexeril (muscle relaxant). I haven't taken it for awhile, because it makes me feel real dopey. Other than that I use tylenol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2001)

Regarding muscle aches (I also have ankylosing spondylitis, a form of osteoarthritis of the spinal column) I find that kava and GABA help enormously. The GABA has an effect like gabaergic muscle relaxants (baclofen, for instance) without drowsiness or habituation. Both are available without prescription.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mildred,I have tried Flexeril, but it makes me very dizzy and lightheaded and drowsy. So, I was switched to Skelaxin. It's not quite as strong, but I still only take it at bedtime. Helps some of the muscles relax a little and also helps me fall asleep.Karen


----------

